# LOST! Blue Blisstick on Labryinth Canyon



## NNYwatergirl (Mar 30, 2004)

The boat came untied, so its whereabouts are a total mystery... so sad. It was lost somewhere on Labryinth Canyon on the Green River, UT - and could be anywhere by now. Hopefully in the hands of a believer in karmic retribution.

Blue Blisstick, belonging to Mitch Riley - 970.275.2388.
the group will be traveling through Cataract Canyon, and will be at Hiat Marina on May 8th. If anyone has any information please contact Mitch or myself, Keitha @ 970.596.5242.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

How?? There's almost zero current in Labyrinth? And even less in Stillwater,i believe.They didn't send kayakers or anyone to go look for it? This is quite the feat...


----------



## NNYwatergirl (Mar 30, 2004)

BarryDingle said:


> How?? There's almost zero current in Labyrinth? And even less in Stillwater,i believe.They didn't send kayakers or anyone to go look for it? This is quite the feat...


Thanks for informing me of the river conditions, you are the reason I NEVER post anything on the internet ... if you don't have any information that might help resolve the 'lost' issue... why comment? you must not be boating enough.

to entertain your halfwitted response : The kayak was tied to a raft, which was secured to land. Since the trip is continuing on to Cataract (where there is, in fact, actual current), this action is not uncommon.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

So how was it lost? I think we might all learn something if you share the experience. That is what these forums are for...to learn and not make the same mistakes. Also, as discussion will keep this thread at the top of the list, so chances of finding it will be greater.

You have to admit, losing a kayak on flatwater sounds unusual and suspicious, especially when you said it was tied to a raft.


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

Did you try looking upstream?


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

NNYwatergirl said:


> to entertain your halfwitted response : The kayak was tied to a raft, which was secured to land. Since the trip is continuing on to Cataract (where there is, in fact, actual current), this action is not uncommon.


Obviously it wasn't.....

I had friends that managed to lose two different rafts on the Grand. They found them both. One was lost for two days. A guy just lost a pontoon on i70 today and found it on Craigslist....but you guys manage to lose a kayak in Labyrinth....bravo. Good luck on the search. Seriously,look upstream.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. Even slow flatwater current will take things a long way when you don't know they are gone. Even 20 minutes is enough to have it get far enough away that you won't be able to catch up to it unless you are lucky and it snags on something. I hope you find it and also hope it doesn't ruin your trip to badly. I've made bad decisions like that before too and its never fun. Consider it a sacrifice to the river gods and karmic build up for a better trip in the future.

JH


----------

